# 2008 National Train Show Images



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

I didn't get as many photos as I'd have liked. I ran out of time. But I did put up a gallery of the ones I got:

Anaheim Special Images

I also did a short write-up of my day at the show:

National Train Show 2008: The Anaheim Special

Best!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Those look like some very nice and detailed layouts... I like the windmill farm idea which someone had, and I also liked the switch on a trestle in image number sixteen


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> Those look like some very nice and detailed layouts... I like the windmill farm idea which someone had, and I also liked the switch on a trestle in image number sixteen


I was looking the gallery over again, and I realized that I'd accidentally skipped a couple images when posting them (the process is kind of tedious). One is a better shot of the switch on the trestle. It's up now.


----------



## fsm1000 (Jul 24, 2008)

Cool pics, thanks


----------

